# Popup-Fenster bei Link mit fester Größe und ohne Symbolleisten



## Flüssig (20. Juli 2001)

Wie erstelle ich einen Link zu einem Fenster, dass eine feste Größe (in Pixeln) und oben und unten keinerlei Leisten hat, also nicht die "Datei, Bearbeiten, ..." Leiste und auch nicht die URL und einfach ohne irgendwas nur Fensterrahmen. Und das dann auch noch mit Fester Pixelauflösung - evtl auch noch fester Position auf dem Bildschim.

:%


----------



## Maximka (20. Juli 2001)

Kurz und buendig:

```
<script language="JavaScript">
F1 = open("dat1.htm","Fenster1","width=310,height=400,screenX=0,screenY=0,status=no,menubar=no,resizeable=no,locationbar=no");
</script>
```

PS:
Frage schon oefters gestellt.
Benutze die Suchfunktion und vielleicht auch SELFHTML lesen.


----------

